# Nipples



## BigJohnny (May 11, 2016)

Little ? For some of you vets. Been on 200mg of cyp a week for 8 wks, with arimidex at .25 eod. My nipple area has a burning sensation, no lumps no backne. Have BW scheduled for next week, just curious if you guys think I should increase my AI, or just wait on lab results? Thanks fellows


----------



## DF (May 11, 2016)

BigJohnny said:


> Little ? For some of you vets. Been on 200mg of cyp a week for 8 wks, with arimidex at .25 eod. My nipple area has a burning sensation, no lumps no backne. Have BW scheduled for next week, just curious if you guys think I should increase my AI, or just wait on lab results? Thanks fellows



.25 eod should be more than enough @ 200mg/week.  Wait & on the blood work results.


----------



## Seeker (May 11, 2016)

Yes your ai is plenty enough unless it's bunk. Or you're playing with your nipps to much lol. Seriously when guys start to think they have nipple issues they start playing with them and making it worse. Leave them alone, hopefully your a/I is legit, and wait for bloodwork.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2016)

Is your adex hg? Like the others said u shouldnt have any issues if its legit


----------



## BigJohnny (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys. It is legit, maybe it's just paranoia b/c other than burning nips, I feel awesome!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2016)

BigJohnny said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. It is legit, maybe it's just paranoia b/c other than burning nips, I feel awesome!



You say it's legit but nips are burning. Was it from a research Chem company or pharm?


----------



## BigJohnny (May 12, 2016)

It is pharm! The burning sensation is not constant, just every once in a while! I really show know other signs of high estrogen.  I don't feel like I'm  retaining water b/c my arms and legs are actually getting some vascularity. Which is pretty impressive to me because I am a fat ass!


----------



## DF (May 12, 2016)

We have quite a few fat asses & former fat asses here.


----------



## BigJohnny (May 12, 2016)

I'm working very hard at becoming one of the former fat asses!


----------



## sky42 (May 12, 2016)

Might be your sweaty shirt rubbing your nipples raw. I had that happen and got paranoid before.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 12, 2016)

Play with them


----------



## Rip (May 12, 2016)

What is .25? Milligrams? 
Mine are from the pharmacy and they are 1mg. 





BigJohnny said:


> Little ? For some of you vets. Been on 200mg of cyp a week for 8 wks, with arimidex at .25 eod. My nipple area has a burning sensation, no lumps no backne. Have BW scheduled for next week, just curious if you guys think I should increase my AI, or just wait on lab results? Thanks fellows


----------



## Dex (May 12, 2016)

Don't change anything until your bloods come back so you know where you are at with that dose. I had bloods with 200mg/wk and after 7wks my E2 was 54 without an AI.


----------



## stonetag (May 12, 2016)

Any vagina tenderness?


----------



## BigJohnny (May 12, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Any vagina tenderness?



Yea, my wife's! It's taking a lot of abuse since getting my test levels up!


----------



## bigdog (May 12, 2016)

df said:


> we have quite a few fat asses & former fat asses here.


me, me, me!!!


----------



## bubbagump (May 13, 2016)

Definitely wait for bloods but I'd say at that dose your ai must be bogus.   My nips get sensitive from my sweaty ass shirt rubbing them all day.  Plus the girlfriend things she's cute waking me up pinching them.   She's gonna catch an elbow one of these days...


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 26, 2016)

Sounds your ai is counterfeited.
That's why i oftern go with pharm-grade or anastover. keeping all that at hand.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 26, 2016)

Anastover gave me cancer


----------



## thqmas (May 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Anastover gave me cancer



This girl gave it to you?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2016)

thqmas said:


> This girl gave it to you?



Thats her...the evil cancer-spreading trollop...


----------



## ToolSteel (May 26, 2016)

thqmas said:


> This girl gave it to you?



LOL yes. Cancer of the pp.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2016)

Ever since I began splitting my Testosterone in to 2 separate doses on 2 separate days per week, I've had no nipple issues at all. 
Also, I haven't been taking any A.I. 
Nipples are normal. 
I just wanted to share that.


----------



## Rip (Dec 23, 2016)

Testing 1,2, 3


----------



## DF (Dec 23, 2016)

I love boobs!!!!


----------



## Rip (Dec 25, 2016)

I could understand once I saw your avatar. LOL.



DF said:


> I love boobs!!!!


----------

